# Ja, dieser Schauspieler war echt mal als Batman geplant!



## Lukas Schmid (11. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ja, dieser Schauspieler war echt mal als Batman geplant!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ja, dieser Schauspieler war echt mal als Batman geplant!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (11. März 2022)

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Ende der 80iger Jahre ernsthaft daran dachte, einen weißhäutigen Charakter wie Robin mit Eddie Murphy zu besetzen. Das könnte ich mir nicht mal heute vorstellen, aber in so einem Woken Zeitalter macht man in Hollywood vor gar nichts mehr halt.


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Ende der 80iger Jahre ernsthaft daran dachte, einen weißhäutigen Charakter wie Robin mit Eddie Murphy zu besetzen. Das könnte ich mir nicht mal heute vorstellen, aber in so einem Woken Zeitalter macht man in Hollywood vor gar nichts mehr halt.


-> https://dc.fandom.com/wiki/Duke_Thomas_(Futures_End)
Man war schon 2014 sooo woke

Als kleine Info:
Es gab/gibt mehrere Robins und Batmans... also verschiedene Charaktere in den Kostümen.


----------



## 80sGamer (11. März 2022)

Gibt keinen besseren Batman als die Chris Nolan Filme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2022)

Ihm hätte die Rolle des Jokers ohnehin besser gestanden. "Erfahrungen" als Clown hat er ja gesammelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (11. März 2022)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Gibt keinen besseren Batman als die Chris Nolan Filme.


Das Stimmt....wenn man keine anderen Batman Filme geguckt hat.

Bale als Batman ist einfach katastrophal und auf einer Ebene mit Kilmer und Clooney.
Sein Bruce Wayne war gut, und die Filme an sich. Aber als Batmanfilme wiederum Murks.


----------



## Loosa (11. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Ende der 80iger Jahre ernsthaft daran dachte, einen weißhäutigen Charakter wie Robin mit Eddie Murphy zu besetzen. Das könnte ich mir nicht mal heute vorstellen, aber in so einem Woken Zeitalter macht man in Hollywood vor gar nichts mehr halt.


In den späten 80'ern war Murphy Quotenbringer Nummer 1, und als Sidekick wäre er da perfekt besetzt gewesen. 
Murray als Batman aber so gar nicht.

Und wir reden über Comics. Spätestens zu Filmstart hätte es ein neues Universum mit schwarzem Robin gegeben.
Ganz davon ab, dass die Gesellschaft dieser Zeit in so einigen Belangen deutlich progressiver war, als sie es heute ist. Oder wenigstens weniger verklemmt darüber.


----------



## bettenlager (12. März 2022)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Gibt keinen besseren Batman als die Chris Nolan Filme.



Ich fand diese Filme überhaupt nicht gut.


----------

